# my wireless WPA password...



## sf_331 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hi, 
I just came back from college and trying to log on to my homes linksys wireless internet. I set up the router with encryption but i cant remember the password. I had it "saved" on this laptop when i left, but when i updated the driver, it updated the wireless network program, therefore deleting my saved password...

Can i recover my password using the desktop wireless pc? or Do I have to reinstall the router and create a new password for all cpus. 

The faster i can get this working, the faster i can stop piggybacking my neighbors lan.. lol jk


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Login to the router via ethernet if possible. If your router shows the password (some do, some don't), you can recover it. Otherwise change it.

You can tape the passphrase, and other important configuration, to the router; keep screen shots on one or more PCs; keep text files, etc.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

reset the router is the fastest.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You can always waste your time trying to hack it and then post your big find to be the first person to legitimately hack WPA 

Seriously I would go Terrys router IF you have another PC on the wireless network that has full access and you can just log in. Also if you have a bunch of non backed up port settings (as these can be a pain to recreate if you don't remem ber. if not and this is the only cliwent and its just an in place router I tould go with Tape-Ups suggestion.


----------

